# Participate, review and keep the Synology Network Attached Storage device



## Prabal Pratap (Jul 20, 2012)

Your friends call you a technology wizard! 
You are popular among your peers for gadget advice.
You are labelled as the "troubleshooter" for all tech issues amongst your community.
Tinkering with new gadgets and digging deep into technology gives you the same high as an Indo-Pak cricket match clash!

If you can relate to any of the above, you are a strong contender to win the Synology NAS server contest. All that counts here is your zeal to review and share your experience on testing the Synology DS112j, a compact NAS server that is especially tailored for home users.

And now comes the best part, all selected reviewers automatically get to keep the product after the review.

Participate in the ThinkDigit-NAS@home contest powered by Synology and get a chance to review and win the Synology DS112j running on DiskStation Manager (DSM) 4.1.

Note: The contest is based on FIRST CUM FIRST ENTRY basis.

Happy Participating,

Team digit


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 20, 2012)

I participated- and others did. But like others even I got the following message:


> Thank you for Participating in thinkdigit Nas@Home contest .
> You scored 0 % in the quiz.



Really? Not cool, man. Not cool.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 21, 2012)

40% here....the algorithm is weird.....


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 21, 2012)

100% 

Got a mail conforming the same


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh now its working!
*i.imgur.com/BUaca.png


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 21, 2012)

For me the submit button doesnt seems to work in the page.
Tried thrice.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 23, 2012)

Seems like there is some sort of javascript timer functional in the page.
First time, I submitted my answers, the score was 0% - The contest page was open while I was taking a look at the NAS drive. The second time I simply repeated the same answers, on another browser, got a 100% - this time though, within a minute.
Seems to me like, this is some sort of honeypot where we are giving our email id's and phone nos.
smells y

Any comments OP?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 1, 2012)

What's the update regarding this contest?


----------



## felix (Aug 9, 2012)

Coool, I just got a call from TD and they confirmed that they will be sending the DS112j for review. 
Cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## dexbg (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll participate but I shall not CUM ..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 10, 2012)

Well.. I am getting one. Need to ask the WD guys to let me keep the WD Red for sometime for doing this review..


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 10, 2012)

Can the authorities post the names of all the 5 winners?


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

^ +1. Will be helpful for others waiting for the results.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 11, 2012)

scored 60%


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> scored 60%



Is that contest still open? 
Or you are posting it very late.


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Aug 12, 2012)

Lets congratulate the 5 finalists of NAS@Home contest. They are Akash Yadav from Delhi, Felix Charisma from Bangalore, Hrushikesh Ghatpande from Pune, Kedar Deore and Roshan Ashraf (The Sorcerer) from Mumbai. Stay tuned for their reviews on thinkdigit....



Prabal Pratap said:


> Your friends call you a technology wizard!
> You are popular among your peers for gadget advice.
> You are labelled as the "troubleshooter" for all tech issues amongst your community.
> Tinkering with new gadgets and digging deep into technology gives you the same high as an Indo-Pak cricket match clash!
> ...


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 12, 2012)

^Thanks for the info and congrats to the winners!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 12, 2012)

Eehhh would appreciate if you could rename it to The Sorcerer.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, it did arrive but the distributor who shipped it via Blue Dart given me a shipment/taxes invoice and a octroi invoice which total came for somewhere around Rs. 1,000 and the product's value was declared for Rs. 9,000. I've rejected the package. Digit could have been clear if people have to pay up for the shipment/tax/ octroi (wherever applicable) for this.

Issue resolved. Digit guy called and said they'll take care of it. cheers.


----------



## felix (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks DIGIT, I have received the  Synology DS112j  along with a HDD.


----------



## pluey (Aug 31, 2012)

When can we expect some reviews?  I am thinking about buying a NAS, and hope to read some real-world reviews before making a decision.


----------



## kedardeore (Sep 7, 2012)

*[Review] DS112j*

Here's my review. Product gallery and mobile apps review is linked in the first line.

 [Review] Synology DS112j | TechLulz


----------



## Akashtaker001 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the Synology DS112J NAS review

TIPS & TRICKS WITH SMS FUN: Synology DS112j NAS detailed Review


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's mine but I tested this with Western Digital 3TB RED NAS Drive since the unit says its compatible with a single 4TB Drive and its tested with the latest DSM 4.1 so there ya go!
Synology DS112J Single Bay SATA II NAS Storage Review - Hardware BBQ
Synology DS112J Single Bay SATAII NAS Storage Review- ThinkDigit Forums


----------



## Akashtaker001 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Summary
The Synology DiskStation DS112j offers an ideal entry product for those looking to start moving their files to a network storage location. The DSM software is class leading and will allow users massive potential to improve their network functionality.


Review Synology DS112j​ 
A special thanks to Synology Inc and Thinkdigit for providing this device for review. 
The Synology DS112J is a new NAS server intended for small business and personal home uses. For those who are unfamiliar with NAS concept. According to Wikipedia, A NAS unit is a computer connected to a network that provides only file-based data storage services to other devices on the network. Although it may technically be possible to run other software on a NAS unit, it is not designed to be a general purpose server. For example, NAS units usually do not have a keyboard or display, and are controlled and configured over the network, often using a browser. NAS not only operates as a file server, but is specialized for this task either by its hardware, software, or configuration of those elements. NAS is often manufactured as a computer appliance – a specialized computer built from the ground up for storing and serving files – rather than simply a general purpose computer being used for the role.


*4.bp.blogspot.com/-YuZ_bCDws4o/UEHqaw4iRPI/AAAAAAAAAqE/MZ09oCbAR18/s640/002.jpg​

Synology’s DS112J is a budget-friendly NAS from Synology, small, yet powerful NAS best suited for those who are looking for a ready to use NAS device without configuring with the internals to set up the system. This NAS offers excellent performance and many advanced capabilities, the DS112J offers excellent Read/Write speeds for its class, its award winning DSM OS from Synology.​



Synology DS12j Specifications​ProcessorARM, single core, 1 GHzOperating SystemDSM 4.0 (4.1 released as of today)Memory128 MB DDR2Storage3.5" or 2.5" SATA(II) X1 (With optional 2.5" Disk Holder)Capacityup to 4 TBNetworking1x Gigabit LANAdditional Connectors2x USB 2.0Dimensions166 X 71 X 224 mmWeight0.72 kgPower ConsumptionSleep: 4.4 W
In operation: 12.1 W Power SupplyExternal, 100-240 V Fan1x 60 mmWarranty2 yearsPrice excluding VAT
(at the time of the review on Amazon)$149.99



A single core ARM CPU powers DS112j and despite its low computing power it is more than enough, since this NAS doesn't support power demanding advanced RAID levels. Also the low frequency CPU consumes less power resulting in higher power saving, something important in NAS servers which usually work 24/7. The available RAM is only 128MB but the highly optimised and resource friendly DSM OS runs pretty smoothly on the available resources. 

Regarding networking, a single Gigabit Ethernet port is available and the remaining I/O ports include only a pair of USB 2.0. An eSATA port is highly missed. 
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/bf660fKTj7P9dwl7L-_gZlBcN9XXVXOtHe2_4ikt9SvfI4i7D_Vy-cdmoNgg-wMKltTFxF3eJnEAipNKwf9rwE58HGLbnt3wo_DU-3GCqrRRreK-2YQ​
The minimal small white packaging is sturdy enough to protect its contents, and is made from recycled paper. The most interesting features and device specifications are printed on outer packaging.



Software and Installation


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/qeAdfHXlDxibH1FhgGe5gNPcNtbMFF9uZP-LiVlxsS-_96HhgVs_4Sn9fOpc1sEgBI0-LlkOe15X0QvlHfB5IBFO5nRhYtbDq1HZD1Qy0-qfcBqeIIA​
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/D_Pkc4wQ-_GVyXZuiFI21_UHiykCE3l-G5FmG-wKFzDMQp5dvwyJVc96Z1eAmhPmK557qhIwppo-CGQVTInL1OnIPD5uYPZ-1il0Kw-JXafQp_rr6II​
The software CD provides the software required to start your device. The Synology Assistant installer is a pretty straight process of few clicks. 

After we have the Synology Assistant up and running, it should find the DiskStation location on our network. At this point the DiskStation will be showing as not installed, so we need to install the DSM software.

After Synology Assistant is up and running it should find the DiskStation location on our network. At this point the DiskStation will be showing as not installed, so we need to install the DSM software. Which can be found on the installation CD or you can download the latest version from internet.


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/7l2iZNZE3QSgdyqcojpHjW5af19LXnERUhr2z9A7HQrpel81scL9HRzHL6mG71Ck89kqOrB3t1TdEHGK9mLmMgtyEEgDfuJqaA1XJ41vJc_-fqECi3c​

Now it should show device as ready. You can now right-click on the device and click ‘Connect’.

DSM 4.0, Initial setup and UI

DiskStation Manager 4.0 is the current incarnation of the OS for Synology NAS devices. DSM 4.0 allows us to manage all aspects of the DiskStation via a single web browser tab utilising multitasking and personalisation. DSM 4.0 uses HTML5 and CSS3 to allow us to drag-n-drop windows around the browser tab giving us complete control over what we are viewing, you need to enable Java version in your browser if you want to browse your drives on your computer. 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/hAr27K-hV7ydgvnuTnvZJUJTRdn2IxSz2t0YTivkQz4_rA-pFz93srGDHG7cGfXWlidm-bBAfqpfKzUo9PY5-Q2wgv7RvJlW6HRpSnH_VVhrknZoEe4​To use DSM we first login using the password and username we selected during the initial setup on our client PC. This presents us with the NAS desktop and quick links to some key features which include updates of the DSM from within the OS.

After login is successful, the DSM Quick Start wizard will greet you and help you configure your NAS quickly. 


*lh6.googleusercontent.com/4g6zxK2O9-jeBqC11ZT7YFlO4MpJifn7ZFq9UEksFqLVYvoHJ9WmU7JJoKIK48VXgcMxq33wI5dys4woWCkktnq87nMQ3rnGRKHqKjuJYjP_BK3YaCg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/AJN0rYPsEqP0zE0p8Xc-WHghfd27y-_kEh5brsYNxupzmNCdllJHSND6fDIkEgzqv3_k0g96y8GLBb7CaE88bu-FIgg2UwzhfdFg5GwtVbo-ZQGgov4​

From the desktop you can manage most of the functions of your NAS. The Control Panel is one of the first place to go when you first first start your NAS device.

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/KWy2yWpT6JxjH_HPhpZ6JygvWEgvHREPffLLH6HaVOWsrGB5Pd88fxXgpqXTqFzW6tYXEwflPHKshGFpN-R1Vi-L81ZsMRsts1avv4TeNMTeNeJQnrk​Here we find a plethora of options that allow us to control File Sharing, Network Services, System Settings and Application Settings. 
First, thing you need to do is create a shared folder.
Here you can assign privileges to to different users. E.g Here we have created a folder named ‘Data’ which can be accessed by ‘admin’ but will remain inaccessible to ‘guest’.


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/y0t6PDRuPBm8tmRPwCQ0_uuwzkxHeLYY2xtKy-kdqARf9yhCNeSCckWSRGt5T4Djf2cCDUai-jI9Ei_L3tLFMr8R1B0SEzSP8wsRVLbeF8vnBgWkPQ8​

All the folders in your Diskstation are also accessible from My Network Places.


*lh6.googleusercontent.com/x_ggMhoTMcIMpVNo2qTcOCSUziE1Rtlq7JIkyF2JRsjipjk8wjDH_8xbkoxNTVVjn3_rcWWqNtXUJq7Cr8x9HUam3adZ_J29kUkCbDP5scTd_HCovb4​
The DSM is Linux based OS as a result it has a full fledged Package Manager to install applications to enhance functionality of your device. Just like Linux you can get install application from official sources and add third party repositories. 


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/h_BgML4kp4z29aZvhEY_FmmInTVKMy8Wybnzsu6OxNFEYOtMD6IwwN_dtrbDIZKvrsH0pxlyGIJFiYI3GO-ETtUeBWNN_G4VHvDNXJ0Ep2i_Ndk5GMc​

Some the softwares available in Package Manager are


Wordpress - it can be used to host a Wordpress site on your Diskstation.

Photo Station - features Facebook integration and support for a wide range of photo and video formats to share and manage our files.

Surveillance Station - can be used to record feeds from different IP cameras to safeguard your home or office. 

Download Station - allows us to set up the DiskStation to download files autonomously. The DiskStation can be used as a 24/7 download centre for BitTorrent™, FTP, HTTP, eMule and NZB news server. Downloads activities can be restriction to certain hours of the day by setting up a download schedule.
Web Station - allows us to host our own web sites on the DiskStation. Using a virtual host we can have multiple web sites on our DiskStation, up to 30 web sites. Web Station has built in support for PHP and MySQL. (The unit can also be set up as a mail server with support for POP3, SMTP and IMAP).

Print Server - is a complete print server solution for both inside and out-and-about. By connecting a printer via USB to the DiskStation we have instantly created a network printer. DiskStation Print Server supports Apple Airprint and Google Cloud Print.

iTunes Server - the DiskStation can work as an iTunes Server to share Music within a local network. After enabling iTunes service in DSM, iTunes will recognise the DiskStation as an iTunes server under the SHARED list.

Audio Station - utilises AJAX technology to bring us an innovative and enjoyable listening experience. Once enabled we can listen to music stored on our DiskStation from anywhere via our iPod, Internet Radio or other UPnP/DLNA media servers. All of the key formats are supported by the unit, including FLAC, MP3, AAC, WMA.
Antivirus Essential - is a full fledged free antivirus to protect  your NAS device from harmful viruses.

Data Replicator 3 - allows us to back up our desktop date, Outlook® or Outlook Express® emails to the DiskStation. Data Replicator 3 is provided free on the installation CD that comes with the DiskStation.

Mobile Support - Synology offer a number of mobile apps to access the DiskStation. These apps are available on Apple and Android platforms, including smartphones and tablets. Apps such as DS Audio allow us to play our music on our mobile device from our DiskStation.

Cloud Station - it provides a Dropbox or Skydrive like alternative to to backup and synchronise your files over the internet across various devices. The service is connected through Synology's dynamic DNS service, while UPnP should mean you don't have to worry about opening any ports. This feature is still in beta for DSM 4.1, and currently only Windows and Mac OS X clients are available with the full release of the update, which is typically a couple of months after the Beta, while Linux version is still not available. For this feature  you need to sign up for a Synology account which is free. For this feature to work both your device and your NAS should be connected to internet.


Miscellaneous Features

Media Playback - With this device you can stream your videos and audio directly from to your device, like a mobile or PC. If you are on same network you can stream FullHD movies from this device flawlessly. 


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/3wIwC7ia58T6wDiTl8PMU7AFdP2gqXWBbv5kFiEe-9FWKDGMqGR_vZr_OpnJgoMOW9uErFalJETMJx7aEMAxGQ09xOH1HJdpDgmjfJi4P36NTcJLbVI​

Download Manager - as mentioned before, this device supports various downloading options like ftp, http, https, sftp, magnet, torrent etc.. This can be used as a low powered download manager. 


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/YTzFqLVCedJsCC2tWcdcXNkFjZ0AwNBQKFZzOL-FJYJfopCxwOhbGvHGEeBOWlirMtsXDA6wFE13oOaSl9NqN6SPAhDQk7KDSot43vZ3v_6X9hwjZoM​Time Machine (MAC OS X) - this device can also integrate with Time Machine feature of MAC OS to take regular snapshots of the files on your system. This feature is right now unavailable on Windows. In future, same concept can be used to backup snapshots from Linux distros when ‘btrfs’ format becomes stable.


Manage your PC and USB drives - The File Explorer in this device can be used to manage files on your PC and USB drives. I regularly use it to open Pen Drives instead of PC, since DSM is Linux based OS most virus which are targeted on Windows PC become useless in this device. Therefore it can also add a an extra layer of security from some unknown wild virus.

Mobile Apps - If you have a smartphone you can easily manage your device without even touching a PC using mobile apps provided by Synology on Google Play on Android and Apple App Store. You can also login into this device using a mobile browser. It will automatically redirect to a mobile version of the site. 


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/QGdgMuIJAwfOXCKTk9mM-oQWL-AOZk7O9mzuswLH6HvFTtxVQ6mFDdGAaQTDH-SwTejWrkrFrgFi6jpcfNBw-3tL6N4Y1nFDU6mFOeS2BW8KGDRjVYQ​
The mobile site has limited functionality but you can also redirect to a full fledged desktop version if you have  a capable browser that can handle HTML5, and CSS. We tested the desktop version on default Android browser on Android ICS and the site was usable. 


*lh6.googleusercontent.com/k75LD5LQ3R2ZIdHtfshjQT9_txZr2zdUjdhM71y4igyHg-4kP4Dl4CBnxVolwjqcNx0xXxO3rTUElVzBUT8RVx1LscYIRXscexQtpPturiB1RDHR2ks​


Synology apps are also available to to manage your device more efficiently.

Update DSM4.1
Synology has announced an update to DSM. The DSM 4.1 is available from today, which unfortunately could not be covered in this article.

Value and Conclusion


Pros
Price/performance ratio
Very capable OS
Great transfer speeds 
Mobile apps
Lots of features
Intuitive and windowed operating system
Optional application packages boost functionality
Low energy consumption
Very low Noise
Decent build quality
Ease of use
Small footprint

Cons
No support for hot-swap disks
An x86 Atom CPU to increase Application Packages available  
USB 3.0 is not supported
Νο eSATA
Cannot format an external disk to NTFS
High CPU utilization during USB transfers

The Synology DS112j is a NAS server which addresses budget oriented users or small offices, that don't need four-bays or even larger NAS boxes, and can live without RAID arrays. It may not have hot-swap disks, USB 3.0 support or an eSATA port but it has most of the functionality and features of more expensive Synology NAS servers thanks to the DSM operating system it runs. Thanks to its small footprint it doesn't draw a lot of attention and its power consumption is very low, so is output noise. The build quality is top notch and the setup and  management is quite easy for this device.

For value, Synology also score well. Pricing the DS112j at a competitive $149.99 and bundling all of the cables and connectors to get us up and running. Few NAS systems offer as much functionality for this price, at such a good price I can't ask for many things, that's for sure, and the fact that the DS112j achieved by better performance/power than my previous NAS, which was a Pentium IV PC with FreeNAS installed. All in all the DS112j is a very good choice for all who want to enter the NAS world and explore the numerous capabilities that these marvelous devices have to offer.

Full article here. 
*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 7, 2012)

Network Storage is picking up the pace not just for SOHO, but also for personal storage as well. Digit India sent a DS112J for evaluation and the first NAS storage review in Hardware BBQ.  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8541_thumb.jpg 
​Synology DS112J is a single bay NAS Storage device and just like how NAS are usually meant for, this one is made to provide a simple solution for backup and sharing/streaming data.  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8537_thumb.jpg​
*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8530_thumb.jpg*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8540_thumb.jpg​
*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8531_thumb.jpg*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8535_thumb.jpg​ 
The NAS drive comes in a basic carton carry package but with the basic information about the feature and the primary usage of the device.   

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/_MG_8634_thumb.jpg​
The contents of the packaging comes with all the basic necessities you’ll need for the setup of the NAS with a 3.5" drive:  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8542_thumb.jpg*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8544_thumb.jpg*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8609_thumb.jpg​
With the unit you get the reading material, Setup disk, Power brick, A/C Adapter, an RJ 45 cable, 3x screws for the NAS casing and 4x screws for the hard drives. I am not sure what Synology meant by “assembling kit” on the packaging.   

*Hardware* 
CPU Frequency : 1.0GHz
Hardware Encryption Engine
Memory : DDR2 128MB
Internal HDD/SSD : 3.5&quot; or 2.5&quot; SATA(II) X1 (With optional 2.5&quot; Disk Holder) (Hard drive not included)
Max Internal Capacity : 4TB (1X 4TB HDD) (See All Supported HDD)
External HDD Interface : USB 2.0 Port X 2
Size (HxWxD) : 166 X 71 X 224 mm
Weight : 0.72 Kg
LAN : Gigabit X1
 
System Fan : 60x60mm x1
Wireless Support
Noise Level : 17.1 dB(A)
Power Recovery
AC Input Power Voltage : 100V to 240V AC
Power Frequency : 50/60 Hz, Single Phase
Power Consumption : 12.1W (Access); 4.4W (HDD Hibernation)
Operating Temperature : 5°C to 35°C (40°F to 95°F)
Storage Temperature : -10°C to 70°C (15°F to 155°F)
Relative Humidity : 5% to 95% RH
Maximum Operating Altitude : 10,000 feet
Certification : FCC Class B, CE Class B, BSMI Class B
Warranty : 2 Years

Notes :   
Noise Level Testing Environment: Fully loaded with Seagate 1TB ST31000520AS hard drive(s) in idle; Two G.R.A.S. Type 40AE microphones, each set up at 1 meter away from the DiskStation front and rear; Background noise: 17.2 dB(A); Temperature: 23.6˚C; Humidity: 58.2%; More details about dB(A) value, check *www.memtechacoustical.com/facts.asp
Power consumption is measured when fully loaded with Western Digital 3TB WD30EZRS hard drive(s).

*Applications* 
File Station
Virtual Drive
Remote Folder
Backup Solutions
Network Backup
Local Backup
Desktop Backup (Window: Synology Data Replicator 3, Mac: Apple Time Machine backup application)
Shared Folder Sync - Max task number : 2
Configuration Backup
Mail Server
Supported Protocols : POP3, SMTP, IMAP
FTP Server
Bandwidth Control, Custom FTP Passive Port Range, Anonymous FTP, Transfer Log
Web Station
Virtual Host (up to 30 websites)
PHP/MySQL
3rd-Party Applications Support
 
Print Server
Max Printer # : 2
Printing Protocols : LPR, CIFS, IPP, Apple AirPrint, Google Cloud Print, Multi Functional Print Server (for Windows PC only)
iOS/Android Applications
DS photo+
DS audio
DS cam
DS file
DS finder
Windows Phone Applications
DS finder

*Add-on Packages* 
Surveillance Station
MAX IP cam # (Licenses required) : 5 (1 Free License) (See All Supported IP Cameras)
Total frame rate (FPS) : 50 FPS @ D1 (NTSC：720x480, PAL：720x576), 10 FPS @ WXGA (1280x800).
Directory Server
LDAP Directory Server
Backup and Restore LDAP Database
VPN Server
Maximum Connections : 5
VPN Method: PPTP, OpenVPN
DHCP Server
Independent DHCP Server on Different Network Interfaces
Multiple Subnets Support
Address Reservation
Syslog Server
SSL Connection
Log Rotation: 6 months, 1 year, 2 years, 3 years
Email Notificaiton
Mail Station
Webmail Interface for Mail Server
Receiving Mails from Multiple POP3 Mailboxes
Customizable SMTP Server
Antivirus Essential
Full System Scan
Scheduled Scan
White List Customization
Virus Definition Auto Update
Time Backup
Maximum Task Number : 1
Multiple File Versions Retained
Instant File Restoration
Cloud Station
Maximum User Accounts : 4
Retain Historical and Deleted File Versions
HiDrive Backup
Backup DiskStation data to STRATO HiDrive online storage
 
Photo Station
Supported Image Format : BMP, JPG (jpe, jpeg), GIF, RAW (arw, srf, sr2, dcr, k25, kdc, cr2, crw, nef, mrw, ptx, pef, raf, 3fr, erf, mef, mos, orf, rw2, dng, x3f)
Supported Video Format : 3G2, 3GP, ASF, AVI, DAT, DivX, FLV, M4V, MOV, MP4, MPEG, MPG, QT, WMV, XviD, RM, RMVB, VOB, RV30, RV40, AC3, AMR, WMA3      
User can click and download the following video formats: RM, RMVB, VOB, RV30, RV40, AC3, AMR, WMA3, but not able to play it in Photo Station as compressed Flash video.
Audio Station
Supported Audio Format (USB Mode) : AAC, FLAC, M4A, MP3, Ogg Vorbis, WMA, WMA VBR
Supported Audio Format (Streaming Mode) : MP3, M4A, M4B
Supported Playlist Format : M3U, WPL
Internet Radio : SHOUTcast, Radioio
iTunes Server
Supported Audio Format : MP3, M4A, M4P, WAV, AIF, The music in WAV and AIF format can be streamed, but the metadata (ex: title, album) may not be indexed on the iTunes
Supported Video Format : M4V, MOV, MP4
Supported Playlist Format : M3U, WPL
Supported Client : iTunes for Windows and Mac
DLNA/UPnP Media Server
PS3/Xbox 360 Support
Supported Audio Format : AAC, AIFF, APE, FLAC, M4A, Apple Lossless, MP3, Ogg Vorbis, PCM, WAV, WMA, WMA VBR, WMA PRO, WMA Lossless
Supported Video Format : 3GP, 3G2, ASF, AVI, DAT, DivX, DVR-MS, ISO, M2T, M2TS, M4V, MKV, MP4, MPEG1, MPEG2, MPEG4, MTS, MOV, QT, SWF, TP, TRP, TS, VOB, WMV, XviD, RMVB (The actual playback capabilities may vary depending on the DLNA/UPnP client)
Supported Image Format : BMP, JPG (jpe, jpeg), GIF, ICO, PNG, PSD, TIF (tiff), UFO
Download Station
Supported Download Protocols : BT/HTTP/FTP/NZB/eMule
Maximum Concurrent Download Tasks : 20

The exterior is a glossy (fingerprint magnet) plastic shell.   

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/_MG_8554_thumb.jpg  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8567_thumb.jpg*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8568_thumb.jpg  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/_MG_8558_thumb.jpg​
The front panel has a Status/Lan/Disk Activity LED Indicator with a Power Button and LED light. Towards the rear, there’s a 60mm fan followed by a Kensington lock hole, Hard Reset button, 2x USB 2.0 hub, an Ethernet port followed by the usual A/C adapter plug. Do note that the NAS storage has a MAC ID/Serial Number label on the rear.   

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8549_thumb.jpg​
Both side panels are plain white with the company’s name written on it with vents on the side.   

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/_MG_8560_thumb.jpg*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/_MG_8559_thumb.jpg​
On the underbelly, there are 4 rubber case feet and vents.  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8573_thumb.jpg​
To open the NAS, all you need to is slide out a part of the shell.   

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8577_thumb.jpg​
As stated before, this is a single bay drive and looking at the mount support for the drive, its more for 3.5&quot; SATA drives. Now I know that Synology have mentioned that you can dock 2.5&quot; drives as well but it doesn’t seem to have a 2.5 dock converter or anything like that.   

Moving on…  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8600_thumb.jpg​
DS112J comes with a Y.S. Tech FD126015LL 60mm 3 pin header fan for the rear exhaust. Initially I thought its a ball bearing fan, but after googling out the model number, it uses Sintetico bearing which (according to YS Tech) gives better reliability and low noise compared to sleeve bearing that I wouldn’t be surprised if many NAS manufacturers use it in their single bay drives by default. The advertised max airflow is 15.9 CFM with advertised lifespan of 50,000 hours under operating temperatures of 40 degrees celcius.   

Now taking the look of the PCB  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8586_thumb.jpg*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8587_thumb.jpg*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8592_thumb.jpg​
The second part of the casing is screws against the metal plate which holds together the main board, the power/LED PCB viz. connected via the Ribbon cable and the 3 pin fan.   

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8590_thumb.jpg​
The processor that this NAS uses is Marvell 88F6-LG02 88F6702-A1 1 GHz processor which basically uses an ARM core (can’t find the actual Specification) with Hynix H5PS1G63EFR 128MB DDR2 ram module. For 2x USB 2.0, its powered by Genesys Logic GL850G controller, PIC16F627A 8-bit Flash based CMOS and Marvell 88E1318S Gigabyte LAN controller on the other side of the PCB.  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8591_thumb.jpg​
The second PCB has those 4 LED lights and the power Button.   

There’s no issue when it comes to mounting a 3.5&quot; drive like the Western Digital 3TB RED NAS Storage Hard drive but a 2.5&quot; is a different story.  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8613_thumb.jpg  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8612_thumb.jpg*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8614_thumb.jpg​
*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/IMG_8616_thumb.jpg​
The 2.5&quot; drive does fit in the SATA slot, but there’s no way to slide it in properly. It could be different with a thicker 2.5&quot; drive, even maybe a 12.5mm thick 2.5&quot; drive, but isn't the case with something as thick as an SSD. There’s no mounting hole either. I wonder if the “assembly kit” that Synology mentioned in the specification is a 2.5&quot; bracket. Another downer is that it uses SATA II rather than the current standard SATA III. I would have preferred to see a SATA III and/or USB 3.0 controller, with SATA III having the higher priority in this case.   

Since its not here and since I’ll be testing this with WD30EZRX Red NAS drive, the same drive that’s tested by Synology as mentioned in specs, I am testing it in its full glory. I understand that this drive can support 1x 4TB drive, but I don’t have it- nor I am sure if you get one.  

There are some things you need to know: I never used a NAS before- nor I am good at checking out software.  

During installation, I used DiskStation Manager 4.1 from Synology’s website as well, so I am using the newer DiskStation Firmware.  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/1_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/2_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/3_thumb.png​
Installation is easy with the disk once you connect it to your Router. Do note that formatting and installing DSM 4.1 takes a lot more time on a 3TB EZRX.   

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/1_thumb_3.png​
DSM looks plain for an OS, but that’s doesn’t matter.   

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/CP1_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/CP2_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/CP3_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/CP4_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/CP5_thumb.png  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/fs1_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/fs2_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/fs3_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/fs4_thumb.png​
There are lot of features in this NAS that I am not familiar with, but I was able to play few videos and music. I wasn’t able to play few files- one of them is a 1080p Big Buck Bunny open source movie in AVI format. I did get a pop up that JAVA is required for NAS. Why would I need Java to play 1080p AVI file, when other file types play via DSM just fine?   

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/Compression-load_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/ResourceCheckDocumentaryFoldertransfer_thumb.png*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/thermalstatusmissing_thumb.png​
Tasks such as Compression via DSM and Copying to NAS seem to consume the processor upto 95-98%. I did somewhat expect this on a basic NAS. Also, between Time information and External Drive information, there is supposed to be a Thermal Status indicator but there is no option over here. Strange that its mentioned in NAS’s HELP guide but not in the feature. Also, it uses LED indicator rather than using temperature readout. Since its most likely taking the information from the drive’s S.M.A.R.T. readout, could have just mentioned the temps straightaway.   

*Test Setup for:*            Synology DiskStation 112J+ WD30EZRX 3TB Red NAS Drive                 
*Motherboard+ Processor*            Gigabyte 890GPAUD3H Rev 1.0+ AMD 965BE                 
*Memory*            Kingston KHX1600C9D3P1K28G HyperX Genesis 8GB 1600MHz DDRIII                 
*Primary OS drive*            WD 3000HLFS Velociraptor 300GB                 
*Power Supply*            Corsair TX750                 
*Chassis*            Antec P280                 
          [highlight]Router[/highlight]            WD MyNet 900 Central                 

Do also note that I am testing WD MyNet 900 Central with 1TB viz. a NAS+ A/B/C/G/N Dual Band router too, so Synology DS112J is the first NAS that I am evaluating. Do note that this tested using a hardwired Ethernet Connection.  

Do note the following Table:  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/image_thumb.png  

*hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5f5c31f4631c_1D83/image_thumb_3.png​
As one would expect, due to limitation of SATAII is under-utilizing WD 3TB EFRX Red NAS drive’s full potential. Downloading large and uncompressed Video Directory files takes a lot of time than one will desire.   


SATAII Single bay diskless NAS Drives with 2x USB 2.0 only and nothing else- the way I see it- would be great if it retailed for $120.   

The way I see it, DS112J should atleast come with SATAIII. It doesn’t and that’s a little bit of a let down. I know this is a low cost NAS, but if you keep aside that it uses USB 2.0 and it uses a core which maxes out during transfer, let alone compression via DSM. Even if its a basic drive, its a solid basic drive. You need to understand that this is a diskless drive. So you spend on a NAS and spent on a 3.5&quot; mechanical drive. Most of them will choose atleast 1TB in my opinion upto 3TB. The drives that you get these days are with SATAIII something that it walks amongst us for a very long time, followed by USB 3.0. It needs to keep up with the times Who knows, I might have overlooked the lack of 2.5&quot; bracket.   

Also, they need to put the Temperature LED /readout indicator in the DSM. But the bright side, it atleast support 3TB (specs say 4TB, but since I am able to get it working with a 3TB drive, I’ll take Synology’s word for it) with 2 years warranty period.            
*India (Estimated)* *U.S.* *U.K.* 
          Rs. 9,000/-            $149.99            £114.70

Negatives:
▼ No SATA III ▼ No USB 3.0 ▼ Playback using 1080p AVI File requires Java ▼ No 2.5" support bracket to secure right when mounted and unit kept upright as shown in video ▼ Considering the cons, could be a bit cheaper ▼ Tasks such as Compression via DSM and Copying to NAS seem to consume the processor awfully close too 100%

Positives:
▲ Pretty Quiet fan ▲ All the basic requirements provided with the NAS ▲Easy to Install ▲ Upto 4TB single drive support (Worked with WD30EFRX Red NAS Storage Drive) ▲ USB 2.0 

Rating: 3 out 5/ Requires Improvement


----------



## hrushi1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's my review: Synology DiskStation DS112j - Review and Product Tour | TecheXplode

(My regular account seems to have some trouble logging in, but I thought my review shouldn't be left out.)


----------



## felix (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is my review on the Android apps for the Synology Diskstation.




ALSO check my review of the Synology NAS system in the pdf link below

I'm a newbie to review so suggestions welcome.

*bit.ly/OZApB0


----------



## Prabal Pratap (Sep 28, 2012)

Felix Charisma is the Grand Prize winner of Synology NAS@Home contest. Let's congratulate Felix and other winners of this contest-Welcome to the ThinkDigit NAS@home contest


----------



## assassinscreed3 (Dec 6, 2012)

The Synology DS211+ runs on the renowned operating system, Synology DiskStation Manager 3.0 (DSM 3.0), offering applications and features designed specifically for SMBs. Comprehensive network protocol support assures seamless file sharing across Windows, Mac, and Linux platforms.


----------



## shauvik (Dec 18, 2012)

The contest is over, hence closing this thread.


----------

